# Neue Liste für schwarze Schafe bei Ebay im Netz gefunden



## vtaker (15 September 2005)

*[...]*

_Komplett gelöscht. Die beworbene Seite dürfte nach meiner Ansicht zu strafbarem, mindestens aber angreifbarem Handeln aufrufen, da ungeprüft ebay-Händler in einer jedermann zugänglichen Datenbank an den Pranger gestellt werden sollen.

Nach Rücksprache mit den Betreibern und den Mod-Kollegen wurde entschieden, dass für solche Werbung hier nicht der Raum ist.

modaction.sep_


----------

